

A Little Deception Helps Push Athletes to the Limit - luckystrike
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/20/health/nutrition/20best.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
alttag
I think the discussed implication (some barriers to physical limits are
primarily mental) is accurate, and evidenced years ago by the experience of
Roger Bannister [1]. The barrier stood for years, but after it was broken it
was beaten often, and "is now the standard of all professional middle distance
runners" [2].

My broader question, however, is while it's clear how to apply the findings in
timed individual sports (running, cycling, swimming), how can this best be
applied to team sports like soccer or football?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Bannister> [2]
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-minute_mile>

